# streaming sur ipod touch



## Windsurfer (31 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

est-il possible de regarder des video sur des sites tels que megavideo sur l'ipod touch ? Si oui, comment faire ? 

merci ^^


----------



## Nicolas_D (31 Août 2009)

Le seul site de vidéo en streaming qui ne nécessite pas d'application est à ma connaissance akamai.com. Ils utilisent le streaming en HTTP et le site est ouvert depuis quelques semaines.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

Windsurfer a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> est-il possible de regarder des video sur des sites tels que megavideo sur l'ipod touch ? Si oui, comment faire ?
> 
> merci ^^



Megavideo nécessite le Flash
Donc c'est foutu.
En revanche, le site indiqué marche bien


----------

